
Infographic: Android vs. iOS Mobile App Development - multique
https://www.cleveroad.com/blog/android-vs-ios-mobile-app-development-infographic
======
fuzzywalrus
The info graphic could at least include more sources

The rating for Android Studio vs Xcode had some arbitrary graphics with
numbers attached. It took clicking around to find the original source which
still vague. Also the target markets is misleading as more accurate would be
income demographics as opposed to regionality.

[https://www.strategyanalytics.com/strategy-
analytics/news/st...](https://www.strategyanalytics.com/strategy-
analytics/news/strategy-analytics-press-releases/strategy-analytics-press-
release/2015/11/11/strategy-analytics-android's-developer-tools-lag-behind-
apple-and-microsoft#.Vp4-FXWLRy0)

